# Easiest way to detect what type of memory?



## bigwyatt (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm trying to help a friend get an inherited gateway computer upgraded. He could use more memory since he's running XP with only 256 mb. Problem is that it's not obvious what type of memory he currently has. I pulled the ram out and the tag says:

"Samsung 
Korea 0207
M368L3313CT1-C80"

The individual chips had some stuff I didn't recognize written on them and I forgot to write that down. I've never had this problem since I've only ever built my own computers. Is there a way to check via the control panel? Thanks for any help or advice you guys can give!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You could get Everest Home Edition http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html and look under motherboard > SPD.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

This is a much smaller program download than Everest and will tell you all you want to know about mobo,cpu,memory. CPU-Z 1.36, http://www.cpuid.com/


----------



## bigwyatt (Oct 21, 2002)

awesome thanks guys. I'll try both out.


----------

